# Weiss nicht weiter: PHP Formular mit Java Script Bestätigung



## djleggins (6. Okt 2004)

Hallo habe folgendes Problem: Habe ein Kontaktformular erstellt. 
Das funktioniert mit PHP. Ihr könnt es Probieren www.jonathanjaeger.de.vu und dann Kontakt! 
Ich möchte nun,  dass es per php versendet wird und dass dem User die Daten noch mal in 
einem Bestätigungsfenster ausgegeben werden. Wie kombiniere ich beides. 
Hier mein Code - ich komme nicht weiter. Vielen Dank im voraus. Gruss Jonnie 

P.S. Ich hab es bereits hingekriegt über den Internet Explorer zu mailen, dafür öffnet sich aber immer das Mailprogramm, das ist nervig. Vielen Dank im voraus:







```
<head>
<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!--
 


function Hinweis() {
test = document.forms[0].elements[0].value;
test2 = document.forms[0].elements[1].value;
test3 = document.forms[0].elements[2].value;
test4 = document.forms[0].elements[3].value;
test5 = document.forms[0].elements[4].value;
ausgabe = ("<HEAD><TITLE>Ihre Nachricht wurde gesendet!</TITLE></HEAD>");
ausgabe = (ausgabe + "<BODY BGCOLOR='#A1D5F8'


");
ausgabe = (ausgabe + "<p style='line-height: 150%'><font face='Trebuchet MS' size='2' color='#0058A5'> Folgende Daten wurden eingegeben:

");
ausgabe = (ausgabe + "<p style='line-height: 150%'>Name:   " + "[B]" + test + "[/B]" + "
" + "Email:   " + "[B]" + test2 + "[/B]" + "
" + "Betreff:   " 
+ "[B]" + test3 + "[/B]" + "
" + "Text:   " + "[B]" + test4 + "[/B]" + "
" + "Bewertung:   " + "[B]" + test5 + "[/B]"+ "[/B]" + "
" + "
" + "
");
ausgabe = (ausgabe + "[img]http://www.henrikjaeger.de/online-bewerbung/Bilder/brief.jpg[/img]" + "
");
ausgabe = (ausgabe + "

Vielen Dank für Ihre Email!");
ausgabe = (ausgabe + "</font></BODY></HTML>");
neuesFenster=window.open("","Fenster","width=350,height=400")
neuesFenster.document.writeln(ausgabe)
neuesFenster.document.close();
}
 
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body>


<form ACTION="http://www.ist18.de/webfun/mailer.php" METHOD="POST" ENCTYPE="text/plain"
onSubmit="setTimeout('Hinweis()',2000)">
<div align="center">
    

     
  <table border="0" width="100%">
    <tr>
      <td width="12%" align="left"></td>
      <td width="14%" align="left"><font face="Trebuchet MS" size="2">Name:</font></td>
      <td width="74%"><font face="Trebuchet MS" size="2"><input name="name" size="31" type="text">
        </font></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td width="12%" align="left"></td>
      <td width="14%" align="left"><font face="Trebuchet MS" size="2">
    E-Mail:</font></td>
      <td width="74%"><font face="Trebuchet MS" size="2"> 
    <input name="email" size="31" type="text">
        </font></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td width="12%" align="left"></td>
      <td width="14%" align="left"><font face="Trebuchet MS" size="2">
    Betreff:</font></td>
      <td width="74%"><font face="Trebuchet MS" size="2">
	<input name="betreff" type="text" id="betreff" size="31" value="Rückmeldung Online Bewerbung">
        </font></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td width="12%" align="left"></td>
      <td width="14%" align="left"><font face="Trebuchet MS" size="2">Text:</font>
        

&</p>
        

&</td>
      <td width="74%"><font face="Trebuchet MS" size="2">
    <textarea cols="25" name="text" rows="5"></textarea>
        </font></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td width="26%" colspan="2" align="center"><font face="Trebuchet MS" size="2">Bewertung
        der&</font></td>
      <td width="74%" rowspan="2">
  <input type="radio" value="Sehr Gut" name="Bewertung" checked><font face="Trebuchet MS" size="2">sehr
  gut </font><input type="radio" value="Befriedigend" name="Bewertung"><font face="Trebuchet MS" size="2">befriedigend</font><input type="radio" value="ausreichend" name="Bewertung">a<font face="Trebuchet MS" size="2">usreichend</font>
      </td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td width="26%" colspan="2" align="center"><font face="Trebuchet MS" size="2"> Online-Bewerbung</font></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td width="26%" colspan="2">&
        

&</td>
      <td width="74%">
  <input name="abschicken" type="submit" value="Abschicken"> <input name="loeschen" type="reset" value="Löschen">
      </td>
    </tr>
  </table>
  <p align="center">
  &
    </p>
	  


    <input name="empfang" type="hidden" value="Jonniebaby@gmx.de">
	<input name="danke" type="hidden" value="http://www.henrikjaeger.de/online-bewerbung/sites/thx.htm">
</p>
</form>
```
[/b]


----------



## bygones (7. Okt 2004)

du darfst nicht einen submit button hinzufügen, so würde die action aufgerufen ohne dass das JS aufgerufen wird. 

möglichkeit 1: im PHP das JS rein...
möglichkeit 2: mach einen normalen button mit onClick, das die JS Funktion aufruft. in der JS funktion zeigst du alles an und schickst dann dort das Formuler per submit ab.


----------



## Gerhard (20. Okt 2004)

Du kannst genau so gut den submit button lassen. Du brauchst nur beim erstellen des submit buttons den tag "onsubmit" hinzufügen und damit dann die funktion aufrufen. dann wird beim absendes (also bei submit) die funktion aufgerufen.

mfg


----------

